# Collecting Dogs from Madrid Airport



## pemontell (Dec 22, 2015)

I am relocating from New Zealand to Spain in the New Year and my dogs will be flying into Madrid with Quantas/Emirates, can anyone advise me the procedure of collecting dogs from this airport and whereabouts I will need to go to collect them as I know it is sometimes from warehouses on the outskirts of the airport, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



pemontell said:


> I am relocating from New Zealand to Spain in the New Year and my dogs will be flying into Madrid with Quantas/Emirates, can anyone advise me the procedure of collecting dogs from this airport and whereabouts I will need to go to collect them as I know it is sometimes from warehouses on the outskirts of the airport, any help would be much appreciated.


I did it in 2012 with one dog and my husband in 2013 with the other pooch and where you go to collect your luggage from your airline is where you will collect your dogs. They pop off the carousel, animals first, and from there straight out onto the street.
Ours came from Mexico on Areo Mexico, but as long as they are checked in from where they leave, then there should be no problem trawling the streets looking for a warehouse.
Good luck.


----------



## pemontell (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated. OMG cant believe it, I have shipped dog all over the world and dogs accompanied or not all get taken to the cargo area of the flight company they flew with, they get MAF checked, they check the health of the animal and all the relevant health and travel documents and only when this is in order do they release your pet to you, after charging you a nice MAF and handling fee aswell. The process can take a couple of hours. I've only ever known dogs been put on luggage carousels when it is an internal flight. I am shipping a large dog and a medium sized dog so it going to be impossible to get the heavy crate off the carousel, that's insane.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Planeses and dogs*



pemontell said:


> Thanks for your reply, much appreciated. OMG cant believe it, I have shipped dog all over the world and dogs accompanied or not all get taken to the cargo area of the flight company they flew with, they get MAF checked, they check the health of the animal and all the relevant health and travel documents and only when this is in order do they release your pet to you, after charging you a nice MAF and handling fee aswell. The process can take a couple of hours. I've only ever known dogs been put on luggage carousels when it is an internal flight. I am shipping a large dog and a medium sized dog so it going to be impossible to get the heavy crate off the carousel, that's insane.


I can't speak for other countries and airlines, but in Mexico it is/was an office within the airport which attended to all airlines and checked the paperwork and it was checked again at check in at aero mexico for all of us before the staff helped to put the dog in its cage.
Our first dog to arrive was a Scottish terrier, so was no problem for me but the second is a labrador and people waiting for their luggage helped my husband to get the dog off the carousel. 
What we did discover, at least in Mexico, was that the paperwork can be done the day before and on the departure date, just a quick visit to the office for the chip to be checked, so that is also worth asking.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend of mine recently shipped their dog from Australia when they moved here, & it was indeed in a warehouse-type place away from the main airport. And collection took a couple of hours....


----------

